# Cz .22 ?



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

I was just wondering does CZ make .22 cal pistol ?


----------



## glass (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes they do. They have a Kadet which is .22. They also have a Kadet kit which converts other calibers of their 75 platform into .22 as well. On some of the versions like the SP-01 for instance, you may need some changes to the slide stop in order to fit the Kadet kit. I'm going on memory on that last bit so worth double checking that.

http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=34


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought the Kadet kit for my CZ-75B, a year or so ago, and it is a great setup for a .22. It gives you the feel of a full size self defense pistol, but without any noticeable recoil. Also, mine is very accurate, and it takes me about 20 seconds swap out the slides and magazines, from 9mm to .22.

As for modification, it took me less than 15 minutes, working with a fine grit knife sharpening stone, to touch up a spot on the new slide enough to make it fit perfectly. I purposely left mine a little tight so it could wear in from use, but it still functioned perfectly, and has rarely jammed, even with bulk-pack ammo. 

Anybody can follow the instructions and make it work, if they just work easy and remove little bits of material, checking the fit repeatedlly.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

When I purchased my CZ 75 SP01, I also purchased the 22LR kit and the gunsmith at the gunshop did the fine filing to fit the kit on the slide track in less than 5 minutes. They didn't charge me anything.

Here an older post of my CZ75 kadet kit from a while ago:

The target images of the CZ 75 SP01 Tactical w/ 22LR Kadet Kit..The pictures speak dor themselves..


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

*slide not locking back*

I just got my kadet kit in the mail today. It fits fine after some minor filing. A little problem though, the slide stays back for maybe a second or two before releasing on it's own. And while it's back the slide release has no effect. Anybody have a problem like this? I want to get this fixed before I visit the range.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

mine was fitted by a gunsmith..no problem of whatsoever.


----------



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

How much does the .22 conversion kit cost, if you don't mind me asking? The .22 Kadet is close to $700! It might be more cost effective to get a kit installed.


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

http://czcustom.com/

got it in 3 or 4 days


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

*slide stop for kadet kit*

Received the Kadet kit for my sp-01. The slide wont lock back. A question for those that have the sp-01 tac. and a katet kit: what does your slide stop say on it? Mine says "CZ 75 kadet cal .22 LR" I think mine is for the kadet gun.


----------

